# Post WW2 German Ennwell Signal Torch



## Tone90 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice! Love to see these old designs.


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Backpacker Light (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry off topic, but I cannot view those great photos! I went to photobucket website, and it looks like I need to subscribe at $400/year to enable third party photo hosting access? Do I have this right? Anyone else have this issue?



I so want to see that signal torch!


----------



## Backpacker Light (Jul 11, 2017)

Just did some reading up about this Photo Bucket policy change, and realized this is a big deal for many members here. Sorry to hear about these recent serious issues you guys are dealing with.....

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?435639-So-long-Photobucket


----------

